# Does anyone know if Trek sells touch up paint?



## Jersey Dave (Jul 12, 2008)

Just chiped a section off of my chi red and white Trek frame and its driving me nuts!! Does anyone know if Trek sells touchup paint to match the white??


----------



## Myah's Daddy (Jun 7, 2009)

good question I wondered the same about my Specialized and my wifes Diamondback. One options is a good autoparts store with a paint shop can make it if you bring your bike they can match it and put it in a spray can or a bottle.

Brad


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*It's a mountain bike....*

Chips in the paint will happen if you ride it on mountain bike trails.

If you're really worried about it, you can match your paint color with some Testors model paint or nail polish.


----------



## KPVSR (Dec 25, 2006)

From the Trek website FAQ section:

Do you offer touch up paint?
Our touch up paint offerings are quite limited as we stock very few of our colors. This is due to our proprietary colors, the many colors we offer and the limited lifespan of a vial of paint. A great option is to substitute fingernail polish or model airplane/car paint as they come in a variety of colors and offer a great finish. Another solution is to use a spectrometer, available at most auto supply stores, to mix some paint. For chips in the clear coat, be sure to use clear fingernail polish.


----------



## Jersey Dave (Jul 12, 2008)

Ken in KC said:


> Chips in the paint will happen if you ride it on mountain bike trails.
> 
> If you're really worried about it, you can match your paint color with some Testors model paint or nail polish.


I knew someone would say that, a chip on a trail is a badge of honor. A chip on a workstand before its ever been on a trail....well thats a badge of embarrassment.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*It doesn't matter....*



Jersey Dave said:


> I knew someone would say that, a chip on a trail is a badge of honor. A chip on a workstand before its ever been on a trail....well thats a badge of embarrassment.


I've never said chips are a badge of honor. They're just part of our sport. Whether they're a result of rocks on the trail or taking your bike on or off your stand (or rack), chips are going to happen.


----------

